# New planted 40 gallon



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

Just setup the 40 gallon yesterday. Tore down our 55g in hopes of making it a discus tank in the near future. 

This thread will be pic heavy as I will try and post a new pic everyday.

Fauna:

6 serpaes
6 albino cories
8 RN tetra 
1 BN pleco
2 GBR
1 bolivian ram


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

The male GBR ( I think) 









The female GBR and bolivian


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

BN pleco









RN tetra









One of the cories


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice tank I must say. I LOOOVE the GBR's


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> Very nice tank I must say. I LOOOVE the GBR's


They are so friendly. Definitely my favorite as well!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Nice set up looking forward to seeing the plant growth I think it's going to turn in to a very nice planted tank good job!!!


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

An anubias nana would look really good too once it anchors itself to that piece of driftwood *chicken dance


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

My crypts aren't growing for shiz... May put some blyxa there then steal your idea


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

Just an update, things are growing slowly but looking good


----------

